# Spindle degree wheel laying out new chuck holes.



## aametalmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is something i made a few years ago for the end of my SB10K spindle. I have lots of how to make pics if anyone wants them. And here i am using it for my new made chuck backplate to lay it out for the holes. I have a degree wheel that mounts on the end of the spindle with a pointer (pic1) Then i have a scriber mounted in my toolpost on the lathe centerline. And with the degree wheel on zero i scribe a line (pic2) then i move the wheel to 120* and 240* and scribe 2 more lines. Then i needed to move the cross slide in 5/16" from the edge for the center of the hole (pic3) and rotate the spindle while i scribe 3 more lines and (pic4) its all scribed ready to punch and drill...Bob


----------

